# رحلة سنوركل وغطس حر فى العين السخنة .........بالتفاصيل والفيديو



## مصطفى-حسن (8 يونيو 2015)

*ملف فيديو HD من تصويرى عبارة عن رحلة الى بحر العين السخنة*


*بنزل فى مكان بعيد عن الشواطى وزحمتها*
*ومعايا معسكر كامل صغير عبارة عن خيمة رئيسية + خيمة اضافية + حمام + شواية فحم + حمام + دش للاستحمام*


*وقضينا يوم جميل استمتعنا فية بالسباحة فوق وحول الشعب المرجانية لمشاهدة الحياة البحرية والاسماك الملونة الجميلة تحت المية *


*اللى بيعرف يعوم علمتة الغطس الحر واتصور تحت المية صور وفيديو*

*واللى مبيعرفش يعوم لبس لايف جاكت ودخل معانا عادى واتصور بردو من تحت المية صور وفيديو*


*والفيديو التالى تصوير كامل للرحلة ولكن باختصار*

*[YOUTUBE]S4zcM9ssO2A[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (8 يونيو 2015)

*الفيديو علشان الرابط السابق مش شغال*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4zcM9ssO2A


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يونيو 2015)

*معلوماتى أن المُخيم بيحتاج تصريح 
هل أنت طلعت التصريح دة 
وألا مشيت أمورك سلكاوى ؟
*​


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (8 يونيو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *معلوماتى أن المُخيم بيحتاج تصريح
> هل أنت طلعت التصريح دة
> وألا مشيت أمورك سلكاوى ؟
> *​



*لا حضرتك فاهم غلط

الموضوع ابسط من كدة بكتير 

دة مكان عادى على الشاطى بننزل فية ونصب المعسكر الصغير اللى انت شايفة فى الفيديو والحياة عادية جدا مش محتاجة تصريح ولا حاجة 

وفية ناس بتجيب كراسى وشماسى وتقعد جنبنا برضو مع نفسها** وتقضى اليوم*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (10 يونيو 2015)

*
ودى بعض الصور المتنوعة اللى تم التقاطها
























































*


----------



## grges monir (10 يونيو 2015)

على فكرة يا استاذ حسن
القر عليك هيكون تاريخى هههههه
بتعرف تستثمر وقتك كويس قوى


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (10 يونيو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> على فكرة يا استاذ حسن
> القر عليك هيكون تاريخى هههههه
> بتعرف تستثمر وقتك كويس قوى



*لية بس كدة قلقتنى
دول رحلة فى الشتا وكام رحلة فى الصيف*


----------



## grges monir (10 يونيو 2015)

مصطفى-حسن قال:


> *لية بس كدة قلقتنى
> دول رحلة فى الشتا وكام رحلة فى الصيف*


ههههه متخافش
مجرد هزار
بس يعنى بتقول كام رحلة وحاسسس انهم مش مكفييييين
غيرك بقى لو طلع رحلة يوم فى السنة بيقول اللة اكبر ههههه


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (10 يونيو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ههههه متخافش
> مجرد هزار
> بس يعنى بتقول كام رحلة وحاسسس انهم مش مكفييييين
> غيرك بقى لو طلع رحلة يوم فى السنة بيقول اللة اكبر ههههه



*خلى بالك كلمة السر فى الفسح او الرحلات من عدمها فى حياة الانسان هو الكسل مش الفلوس

يعنى كتير بيكون الواحد عايز يخرج حتى لو حديقة قريبة من البيت بس الكسل هو اللى بيمنعة

او ميلاقيش حد يشجعة

لكن بالنسبة ليا الموضوع ببساطة انى لو ملحقتش اخرج واتفسح دلوقتى يبقى هتفسح امتى لما يبقى عندى 60 سنة مثلا وبمشى بالعافية

الحياة اقصر من اننا نقضيها شغل نوم .....شغل نوم .......شغل نوم*


----------



## أَمَة (10 يونيو 2015)

مصطفى-حسن قال:


> *خلى بالك كلمة السر فى الفسح او الرحلات من عدمها فى حياة الانسان هو الكسل مش الفلوس*
> 
> *يعنى كتير بيكون الواحد عايز يخرج حتى لو حديقة قريبة من البيت بس الكسل هو اللى بيمنعة*
> 
> ...




أعجبني كلامك في اللون الأحمر واوفق عليه أيضا.

إنما لا اوافقك على كلامك في اللون الاسود، إلا إذا كان الحال كده في مصر.....

شاهد امرأة عمرها 96 شاركت أمس في برنامج _*America's Got Talent*_

[YOUTUBE]CdXp15Lbx1c[/YOUTUBE]

الفيديو يؤكد كلامك عن الكسل. هي لم تكسل في حياتها وكانت نشيطة وترقص وبقيت ترقص. يعني  فكرة الرقص مش جت فجأة ع دماغها وهي في التسعينات.


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (10 يونيو 2015)

أمة قال:


> أعجبني كلامك في اللون الأحمر واوفق عليه أيضا.
> 
> إنما لا اوافقك على كلامك في اللون الاسود، إلا إذا كان الحال كده في مصر.....
> 
> ...



*على ارض الواقع وفى مصر الحال غالبا بيكون كدة

الواحد يفضل مطحون فى الشغل وفى الحياة وعلى ما ينتبة لنفسة يلاقى الوقت متاخر 

علما بانك عشان ترفة عن نفسك انت مش محتاج الاف مؤلفة من الجنيهات انت بس يكون عندك الرغبة والحماس وتنفض الكسل مش اكتر*


----------



## مصطفى-حسن (12 يوليو 2015)




----------

